# Any Teen/Older Kid Cubers in Wayne County, Michigan?



## Jilli0 (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm wondering if it would be possible to create a meet up or maybe even a competition by the south-ish area in Wayne County (Some cities include, Southgate, Ann Arbor, Dearborn, Taylor, Flat Rock,, Wyandotte, or maybe even Canton if needed). From what I've seen here, there haven't been many posts about having a local cubing group around here or even MI in general (Let alone having a teen cuber group). It seems pretty tough to find people around here.

FYI I'm a thirteen year old girl.

Please message or reply to me if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 14, 2022)

Jilli0 said:


> I'm wondering if it would be possible to create a meet up or maybe even a competition by the south-ish area in Wayne County (Some cities include, Southgate, Ann Arbor, Dearborn, Taylor, Flat Rock,, Wyandotte, or maybe even Canton if needed). From what I've seen here, there haven't been many posts about having a local cubing group around here or even MI in general (Let alone having a teen cuber group). It seems pretty tough to find people around here.
> 
> FYI I'm a thirteen year old girl.
> 
> ...


Hey, I remember you. You were at Port Huron at the McMorran (is that how you spell it?) sports center.


----------



## Jilli0 (Jul 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Hey, I remember you. You were at Port Huron at the McMorran (is that how you spell it?) sports center.


Yep!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2022)

The Michigan Cubing Club at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor has a history of hosting multiple competitions every year. Seems that schedule has be interrupted due to the pandemic.

Looks like they've started again though, and if history repeats itself, there should be 4-5 comps in that area each year.

In addition, a Midwest Cubers Discord was recently made, so if you wanted to join that you could probably find some other michigan cubers in your area.


----------



## Jilli0 (Jul 14, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> The Michigan Cubing Club at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor has a history of hosting multiple competitions every year. Seems that schedule has be interrupted due to the pandemic.
> 
> Looks like they've started again though, and if history repeats itself, there should be 4-5 comps in that area each year.
> 
> In addition, a Midwest Cubers Discord was recently made, so if you wanted to join that you could probably find some other michigan cubers in your area.


Hey, thanks!


----------

